# How to maintain HC in an already underwater aquarium ?



## nannostomus (Oct 17, 2005)

How to maintain HC in an already underwater tank. I planted a great quantity of HC in an aquarium already on the way, the roots of this plants being very short,those go up on the surface, I had to maintain them with small bridges in wire. Somebody would have it another solution ?

Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

What kind of substrate are you using?Are you sure your planting them correctly?


----------



## nannostomus (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm use ADA amazon soil, but when I remove the plant of the rockwool,
the roots are about 4-5 milimeters long, and that not possible to maintain
on the soil.
I them planted board 5 days ago and the roots grew already well, I will be able to remove iron wire soon.

But how do you plant the HC ?

Rodger


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

You basically take a pair of twesers and grab the stem with the twesers.Then slightly push the stem into the substrate till you can only see the leaves.After that it it should grow in and if you want a good carpet make sure you plant them close together and it will form a carpet.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Just plant them like Glosso.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Aquaspot said:


> Just plant them like Glosso.


So for HC, plant each individual stem like glosso?

Or should we do a variation of it (what I do) and take small patches and jam them into the substrate? I really dislike planting HC...

By planting individual stems would the plant grow and spread out faster verses planting patches?

-John N.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Take a small clump and plant them. You would require GREAT patience if you were to plant each individual stalk! haha
Alternatively, you can tie them with thin fishing line to a thin piece of wire mesh and place them where you want. 

Float them for awhile before planting. This will allow their roots to grow longer and will make it easier for planting.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you have to remove the fishing line & wire mesh after awhile, or can it be left there with no harm to the plants?
I'm expecting some HC next week, I'm glad to see this thread!


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

You can leave the fishing lines/wire mesh there. However, you can remove it if you feel that it will spoil your scape.


----------

